# Dextron or Power Steering fluid??



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

I am about to hook up a new rack and pinon in my '98 Nissan Sentra GXE and have a question. The remanufactured rack appears to have clear power steering fluid in it. Should I add Dextron when filling it or PS fluid? Either way I intend on flushing out the PS container and high/low pressure lines before tightening the lines.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

FSM says Dextron type II


----------



## dwayne505 (Jul 28, 2009)

I did notice that the FSM states Dextron II, the Haynes Manual states Dextron III. I thought someone out there might know if would hurt to use Power Steering fluid. I spoke with a mechanic that I know and he said that it did not really matter what I used. According to him almost everything now uses PS fluid rather than Dextron. He stated that PS fluid flows better when the fluid is cold and therefore it would be easier on the pump. Additionally, he stated that if he was doing this job he would not even bother with flushing out the system. 

Do you have any ideas regarding flushing out the system? Maybe you can point me to a good source with directions regarding the proper method. So far the best I can determine is to just undue the PS return (low) pressure line and let the fluid flush out while the engine is running.

Thanks for the reply, there does not seem to be much info on this forum regarding power steering issues. Lots of posts but replies seem to be lacking!


----------

